# MORE BRAINS FROM THE LEFT COAST!



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently the the gov of california has signed the bill "1221" to ban the use of hounds to pursue bears and bobcat.
http://gov.ca.gov/news.php?id=17757

We the sportsmen in Utah battle amongst ourselves with selfish motives. And raise money in the name of "conservation" that comes up missing!!!

We might need to be careful or this might show up one day. Prop 5 or not.

Now the only one legal to kill a bear in cali is goverment employees. AKA "goverment hunters".

Spooky times we live in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's another victory for the extremist animal lobby for sure. Several states now dis-allow the use of hounds for bears and other predators, Cali just joined the list. No surprise for that state. Hunters can still hunt the bears and cats, just can't use hounds. HSUS never sleeps...


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

California is full of all kinds of screwed up stuff. Lots of gangsters, lots of hippies, and lots of gays! I dont pay attention to anything that happens in that state because it usually makes me very angry.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

California reminds me of the Roman Empire. An over-indulgent society that left it's principles outside it's walls and that is what eventually led to their downfall. They tolerate everything illegal and immoral, they tollerate the welfare mentality (Insane). The people that do right by the american principals get taxed out of business or they become untollerated criminals. They have gone socially bankrupt without filing for it. I say they go financially bankrupt within 3 years. Hunting will be tolerated again at that point. But it will be californians hunting other californians.

Glad I got out of there so many years ago


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My observation has been that a certain number of gays, hippies and gangsters hunt too.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> My observation has been that a certain number of gays, hippies and gangsters hunt too.


Gays hunt for gays. Gangsters hunt for gangsters. Hippies hunt for weed. 
-/|\-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My observation has been that a certain number of gays, hippies and gangsters hunt too.


So true, several that I call friends!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > My observation has been that a certain number of gays, hippies and gangsters hunt too.
> ...


Maybe in California. 

Man, it's gotta be tough to hunt cats without dogs.

Can't we just catch all the bears and lions and de-claw them? That'd be cool watching a cat trying to take down a deer without any claws.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Swap the apples for a banana.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > My observation has been that a certain number of gays, hippies and gangsters hunt too.
> ...


yeah


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Now that I think about it....all my huntin buddies end up falling into one of those catagories....plus a ******* or two 8)


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

gdog said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


Mine all seem to be just ********! So much that I even became one and I'm supposedly mexican.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Trust me when I say that the hippies and gays have nothing to do with the problems in Cali......I will exclude the gangsters because I do think that they are part of the problem. The problem is simply that the culture in California has become a place where folks just want to sit on their butts and let the govt spoon feed life to them. Depending on where you are dicatates what races are involved, but my observation is that race has nothing to do with it either. Where I grew up, it was simple old white trash welfare scumbags that live sedintarty lives on assistance, hating those who tied on their boots and made something for themselves. This may sound bad, but the biggest problem in California is that those who are third-generation leeches are still allowed to vote.They have figured out that they can vote themselves into the pockets of those who work, and thus goes the cycle. Bad people hate good people for being good and have teamed up with the bad government to make them pay. My two cents as an ex-Californian.-----SS


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Trust me when I say that the hippies and gays have nothing to do with the problems in Cali......I will exclude the gangsters because I do think that they are part of the problem. The problem is simply that the culture in California has become a place where folks just want to sit on their butts and let the govt spoon feed life to them. Depending on where you are dicatates what races are involved, but my observation is that race has nothing to do with it either. Where I grew up, it was simple old white trash welfare scumbags that live sedintarty lives on assistance, hating those who tied on their boots and made something for themselves. This may sound bad, but the biggest problem in California is that those who are third-generation leeches are still allowed to vote.They have figured out that they can vote themselves into the pockets of those who work, and thus goes the cycle. Bad people hate good people for being good and have teamed up with the bad government to make them pay. My two cents as an ex-Californian.-----SS


Sniff, sniff...... 
You had me at TRUST ME.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A little good news to come out of this is that there was already a booming bear population in California before the ban on dogs. There are areas of Tehama, Trinity, and Siskiyou counties where you could have pretty good odds on a spot and stock bear or treestand bear. I killed several and took a friend on a great archery hunt where he killed a huge bear. Combine this with the fact that tags are sold OTC, the season is liberal and this could create some opportunity for guys who are willing to drive 10 hours to get a nice rug for the trophy room. Other than that, it's sad as there are some great old hound hunters around northern Cal. Hopefully they can keep the tradition alive running **** and fox.--------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > My observation has been that a certain number of gays, hippies and gangsters hunt too.
> ...


That there is funny! Unfortunately, with the new laws in Cal, the hippies hunt for weed is about as challenging as the mule deer hunt on Antelope Island. Last time I visited, there were weed shops popping up all over.-------SS


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

SS you're not kidding on the boom in bear populations. My brother lives in June Lake in Mono county. He works at the Mamoth Mountain ski resort. They run into bears on a daily in the town. They tear up everything trying to get a meal. Dogs and cats go missing and even on Mamoth Mtn. Skiers will spot bears while skiing. 

Their problem is like a viscious circle though. Everyone hates the mess they make but no one allows access to hunt them. We went up there for the 4th of July and got to see a car's trunck ripped apart because there was a 50lb bag of dog food that a bear just had to get to it. Eventually these bears will fall victims to state hunters. As of now they are captured and relocated. The problem with that is they are going to run out of places to relocate and they will have to be destroyed.

Cali's rule will come back to bite them in the butt. Guaranteed!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me when I say that the hippies and gays have nothing to do with the problems in Cali......I will exclude the gangsters because I do think that they are part of the problem. The problem is simply that the culture in California has become a place where folks just want to sit on their butts and let the govt spoon feed life to them. Depending on where you are dicatates what races are involved, but my observation is that race has nothing to do with it either. Where I grew up, it was simple old white trash welfare scumbags that live sedintarty lives on assistance, hating those who tied on their boots and made something for themselves. This may sound bad, but the biggest problem in California is that those who are third-generation leeches are still allowed to vote.They have figured out that they can vote themselves into the pockets of those who work, and thus goes the cycle. Bad people hate good people for being good and have teamed up with the bad government to make them pay. My two cents as an ex-Californian.-----SS
> ...


It is bad all over. We now have documented 6th and 7th generation recepients who will not work even if offered employment. They have learned over the years how to milk the system and now they are able to bring home in many cases well over $4k in monthly benefits and cold cash. It will only get worse over the next 4 years as the Socio/Dems fill up the welfare rolls with new recepients to guarantee Socio/Dems control the country in future years. There is no way we can ever regain a constitutional conservative government in our lifetime.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What a WASTE of a beautiful, diverse, geographically amazing place that has the potential to be the gem of the U.S. and the envy of the world. Painful to watch it become just another leaking sewer. Kudos to the thousands of good, hardworking, outdoorsfolk who are toughing it out there. Our prayers are with ya. 

P.S. If anyone wants info on DIY bear hunting, shoot me a PM and I will hook you up. It should get real good in about three years.--------SS


----------

